# Bowl VS. Critter Keeper?



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

What are your guys opinions? For an unheated/unfiltered environment, which is best for a betta? I'm just talking about a rescue betta that I wouldn't want to buy an entire new tank for... Thanks


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I like the critter keepers. I have 2 1.5 gallons and 2 2..5 gallons. I think they are roomy enough to put a plant and cave in and still give the fish room to swiim. And you can put a heater in, too.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Critter keeper, for the win.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I use a 2 gallon critter keeper as a hospital tank. I also have a heater in there too, just get a mini heater.


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

i have a critter keeper for a hospital tank. i like them because when i go to clean them, i can just dump it upside down and the top catches the gravel so nothing falls out. a lot easier than a bowl IMO


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

sunkissedinCA said:


> i have a critter keeper for a hospital tank. i like them because when i go to clean them, i can just dump it upside down and the top catches the gravel so nothing falls out. a lot easier than a bowl IMO


I never even thought of cleaning them that way . Good idea! I'm looking to maybe get a 5 gal. one soon but I'd probably filter it....I'm still a little wary of uncycled tanks because I've always gone with cycled.

I'd go with the critter keeper too. It'd probably be larger, easier to see your fish without the curved sides, and like DQ said you could heat it if you wanted.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Critter keeper all around!! You can get a small heater too.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks guys!! I was thinking the critter keeper too, especially since they come with a lid. And they're pretty cheap too! How often do you clean them and how much water do you take out at each PWC?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

puppyrjjkm said:


> Thanks guys!! I was thinking the critter keeper too, especially since they come with a lid. And they're pretty cheap too! How often do you clean them and how much water do you take out at each PWC?


 
Depends on the tank size.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

sunkissedinCA said:


> i have a critter keeper for a hospital tank. i like them because when i go to clean them, i can just dump it upside down and the top catches the gravel so nothing falls out. a lot easier than a bowl IMO


I have a 2.5 gallon critter keeper for a hospital tank also. But I never once thought of cleaning the gravel that way. That is a really great idea!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

In a 2.5g critter keeper I would do twice weekly 50% changes and weekly 100% changes. I know that sounds like alot, but clean water is the key to a healthy, happy betta


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks


----------

